
The LMAX Architecture - cryptozeus
https://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html
======
cryptozeus
"The system is built on the JVM platform and centers on a Business Logic
Processor that can handle 6 million orders per second on a single thread. The
Business Logic Processor runs entirely in-memory using event sourcing"

\- No database \- No multiple threads \- No external dependencies

